# 1959 Velo de Course ‘Oscar Egg’ (FOR SALE)



## Wing Your Heel (Nov 24, 2013)

1959 Velo de Course ‘Oscar Egg’

Ready to ride

GB £995 includes delivery anywhere in the world

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/1940s/1955-1959/1959-velo-course-oscar-egg/


----------

